# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  تقديم مباراة (( انجلترا - أمريكا )) الدور الاول

## العالي عالي

*أهلاً وسهلا بكم أعضاء  منتديات الحصن  في التغطية المميزة التي نقدمها لكم* 

* ونتقدم إليكم هنا بتقديم قمة المجموعة الثالثة بين أبرز المشرحين للانتقال  إلى الدور القادم من المونديال بين المنتخب الانجليزي* 
* متصدر مجموعته في تصفيات  المونديال والمنتخب الأمريكي بطل الكأس الذهبية , مرت 60 عاما منذ اخر المباراه  جمعت الفريقين في مونديال و كان ذلك في مونديال 1950 , حيث انتهت المباراه بمفأجأة  مدوية بفوز المنتخب امريكي 1-0 , و هذا الفوز ابعد المنتخب الانكليزي عن مونديال  الذي كان مرشحا للفوز بها ,  نتمنى أن نشاهد مباراةً كبيرةً تليق بين حجم  الفريقين* 
* كما نتمنى أن نوفّق في التقديم لهذه المباراة حيث حاولنا بذل كل  الجهود الممكنة لكي نتقدم إليكم بأفضل تقديم لكم أنتم أفضل أعضاء* 
* بعالم  المنتديات في الشبكة العنكبوتية*

 
 بطاقة  المباراة 

 
 
 

المناسبة 
كأس العالم 2010 | جنوب  أفريقيا 
الجولة 
 المجموعة الثالثة | الجولة  الأولى 
الموعد 
السبت | 12 يونيو  2010 
التوقيت 
18:30  غرينيتش  | السعودية 21:30 
الموقع 
روستنبرغ | جنوب  أفريقيا 
الطقس  المتوقع 
- |-°C | - 
القناة  الناقلة 
الجزيره الرياضية WC 
الجزيرة الرياضية +9 
الجزيرة الرياضية  HD 
المعلق 
عصام شوالي | علي  محمد علي
 
 

اسـم  الحـكـم 
Carlos  Simon 
تـاريـخ  المـيـلاد 
3 سيبتمر  1965 
مكـان  الـميـلاد 
برازيل 
الـشـارة 
الدولية منذ  1998 
عدد المباريات التي ادارها هذا  البطولة 
---- 
عدد بطاقاته التي ابرزها هذا  البطولة 
صفراء 
00 
حمراء 
00الحكم المساعد الاول :روبرتو براتز ( البرازيل ) الحكم المساعد الثاني :  التيمير  هاوسمان ( البرازيل )الحكم الرابع : إيدي مايلت  (  السيشل )


 
***


*
*يستهل انكلترا مشواره في كاس العالم بـ المباراه من اصعب المبارياته في  المجموعة ضد المنتخب الامريكي**اللاعبون  يلعبون و هم يحملون آمال و تمنيات بلادهم بالفوز بكأس العالم ,**بعد فشل  المنتخب الانكليزي بوصول الى نهائيات الامم الاوربية , طرد الاتحاد الانكليزي  المدرب ستيفن ماكليرن من منصبه**ليحل محله  المخضرم فابيو كابيلو , اثبت كابيلو خلال سنتين بأنه قادر على قيادة الاسود الثلاثة  نجو اللقب العالمي**و هذا بعد  الفوز في 9 المبارايات من اصل 10 , و بمعدل تهديفي كبير في تصفيات الكاس  العالم** و يعتبر  المنتخب الانكليزي من اقوى المرشحين للفوز ببطولة** هذا نظرا  لما يمكله من المجموعة مميزة من اللاعبين و مدرب كبير بحجم فابيو كابيلو**المنتخب الانكليزي  انضمت الى الاتحاد الدولي لكورة القدم عام 1905 , هذا قبل ان يفصل عنه في العام  1928**و انضم اليه مجددا  بعد وصول طرفين الى اتفاق عام 1948 , ليشارك بعدها باول بطولة عالمية عام  1950**شاركت  انكلترا في الكاس العالم 12 المرة , اولها كان عام 1950 حيث خرج من الدور الاول و  على يد المنتخب الامريكي** اخرها كان  2006 و خرج من الدور الربع النهائي على يد المنتخب البرتغالي**بطولات اللي شارك في انكلترا , 1950 و 1954 و 1958 و 1962 و 1982 و  1986 
و 1990 و 1998 و 2002 و 2006  ,**فشل بتأهل ثلاث  المرات  , 1974 و 1978 و 1994**و لا يزال بطولة  الذي استضافه عام 1966 هي ابرز مشاركاته حيث فاز ببطولة بعد الفوز على المنتخب  الماني في المباراه النهائية**~||[.. انجـازات  المنتــخـــب في مونديال ..]||~*** الفوز بـ  اللقب عام 1966* **  وصول الى الدور نصف النهائي , 1990*
 

**  


اربعة  السنوات السابقة كانت طويلة جدا على الامريكين في انتظار مونديال 2010 , و هذا بعد  فشل منتخبهم في 2006 و خروج من الدور المجموعاتلقد عادت  ابتسامة لكثير من الامريكين من خلال الكاس القارات 2009 و هذا بعد نجاح الكبير الذي  حققه بلاد العم سام بوصول الى النهائي تلك البطولةحتى الان لا  يحسب المنتخب الامريكي ضمن المنتخبات الكبيرة بالرغم تتطور الواضح الذي حدث خلال  سنوات السابقة و قد تركوا  بصمة في كل البطولات اللي لاعبوا فيها مؤخراً , منها وصول الى دور ربع النهائي و  خروج القاسي على يد المانيا و وصول الى النهائي كاس القارات, و هذه  المرة سوف تلعب المنتخب الامريكي في المجموعة الثالثة مع كل من انكلترا و الجزائر و  سلوفينياهذه المرة التاسعة التي تصل  فيها الولايات المتحدة إلى نهائيات كاس العالم لكرة القدم بعد مشاركاتها السابقة  في 1930 ، 1934 ، 1950 ، 1990 ، 1994 ، 1998 ، 2002 ,2006 والمرة السادسة على  التوالي التي تتاهل فيها لكاس العالم بعدما أصبح تواجد المنتخب  الآمريكي أمر أساسي في كاس العالم منذ 1990 كانت أول مباراة دولية للولايات المتحدة  عام 1885 وفيها خسرت امام كندا 0 - 1 وأكبر فوز لها كان عام 1916  امام جزر كايمان Cayman Islands  وفازت فيها 8 - 1 وأكبر خسارة عام 1948 امام النرويج 0 - 11 ، أفضل انجاز لمنتخب الولايات  المتحدة الأمريكية كان في نهائيات كاس العالم لكرة القدم بحصوله على المرتبة  الثالثة عام 1930 وأفضل نتائجها في الأولمبياد حصول المنتخب الأمريكي على الميدالية  الفضية في ألعاب 1904 بسان لويس الأمريكية كما شاركة أمريكا في الكاس  الذهبية لدول الكونكاكاف عشرة مرات منذ 1991 وفازت باللقب أربع مرات سنوات  1991-2002-2005-2007 وحلت وصيفة في الصيف الماضي 2009 بعدما خسرت المباراة النهائية  أمام المنتخب المكسيكي .منتخب الولايات المتحدة لكـرة  القـدم هو ممثـل الولايات المتحـدة الـرسمي في رياضـة كرة القـدم ، تصنيفه في جـدول  الفيفا الشهري هو 14عالميا ، أحسن مرتبة احتلها المنتخب الأمريكي في تصنيف الفيفا  هي المرتبة الرابعة في شهر ابريل من سنة 2006 وأضعف مرتبةهي تحقيقه للمركز الـ 35  في شهر أكتوبر 1997  وقد تأسس الاتحاد الأمريكي لكرة القدم في العام 1913 ، وانضم  إلى الفيفا في نفس العام .
* ~||[.. انجـازات المنتــخـــب في  مونديال ..]||~ * المرتبة الثالثة في 1930 * وصول الى دور ربع النهائي  2002*

*  Head to Head*
* لعبوا مع بعض في 9 المباريات , فاز امريكا في  المبارتيين , و انكلترا فاز بـ 7 منها و يعتبر المباراه كاس العالم 1950 من اشهر المباريات  كرة القدم حيث انتهت بفوز امريكا 1-0*

* *   


Fabio Capello -  England

 
اذ اردت ان تحقق بطولة ما ، فبالتاكيد  فانت بحاجة لشخص مثل فابيو كابيللو .. فهو حقا من طينة الكبار .. و يعتبر كابيللو  من اعظم المدربين التى انشاتهم الكرة الايطالية .. بل اعظم المدربين فى تاريخ كرة  القدم ككل .. كابيللو تمكن من تحقيق كل البطولات المحلية فى كل الفرق التى دربها  مثل الميلان و روما و ريال مدريد و اليوفنتوس ..فابيو كابيللو مدرب ايطالى محترف ولاعب  سابق. يعمل الان كمدير فنى للمنتخب الانجليزى حيث بدا عمله فى يناير 2008 بعد اقالة  ستيف ماكلارين الذى قاد الانجليز لكارثة الويمبلى امام كرواتيا و تسبب فى فشل  انجلترا فى التاهل ليورو 2008.و يعتبر فابيو كابيللو ثانى مدرب اجنبى  على مر التاريخ الذى يقود المنتخب الانجليزى بعد سفين جوران اريكسون.و كما قلنا ، كابيللو تمكن من حصد  الدورى المحلى لكل فريق دربه على مدار مسيرته كلها. فى اول 5 مواسم له حقق الكالشيو  الايطالى مع الميلان 4 مرات فى 5 اعوام و كذلك تمكن من الفوز بدورى ابطال اوروبا مع  الميلان 93-94 بالفوز على برشلونة بالنهائى 4-0.و قضى فابيو كابيللو عام وحيد مع ريال  مدريد تمكن خلال من تحقيق الليجا الاسبانية فى المحاولة الاولى له و كذلك قاد فريق  روما الى اول لقب محلى لهم بالدورى منذ 18 عام فى سنة 2001.و كذلك فاز كابيللو بلقبين للكالشيو مع  اليوفنتوس قبل ان يتم الغائهم بعد فضيحة الكالشيو الشهيرة عام 2006 و اعطاء اللقب  للانترميلان. و فى 2006 ، بعد رحيله عن اليوفى ، توجه الى ريال مدريد كما فعلها  قبلها بـ10 سنوات و فاز بالليجا ايضا من المحاولة الاولى. بالمجمل العام ، فابيو كابيللو حقق 7  بطولات دورى محلى فى 16 موسم له كمدرب و هو معدل رائع .. و كذلك من المدربين  القلائل جدا الذى حقق البطولات الكبرى المحلية مع 4 فرق : ميلان و يوفنتوس و ريال  مدريد و روما.و بعد ان تم تعيينه مدرب للمنتخب  الانجليزى ، صرح كابيللو ان هذه المهمة قد تكون الاخيرة له بعالم التدريب.  عقد فابيو كابيللو تم عقده مع الاتحاد  الانجليزى فى 7 يناير 2008 و لمدة عامين و نصف العام ، و من المحتمل ان يتم التمديد  عامين اخرين. فى 24 يناير 2008 ، تم تعيين كابيللو كرئيس لرابطة المدربين الانجليز  و هى مهمة يتم اعطائها لمدرب المنتخب الانجليزى .


 *- تعيين كابيللو مدربا للمنتخب الانجليزى*

***
بعد فشل ستيف ماكلارين بالتاهل الى  نهائيات كاس امم اوروبا 2008 بعد الخسارة امام كراوتيا ، ارتبط كابيللو ، كذلك عدة  مدربين اخرين كبار مثل جوزيه مورينهو و مارشيلو ليبى و مارتن اونيل ، لتدريب  المنتخب الانجليزى . و صرح كابيللو انه متحمس لتلك المهمة.**و بعد انسحاب مورينهو من تدريب المنتخب  ، كان كابيللو هو المرشح الاول . اليكس فرجيسون و ارسين فينجر و رافا بينتيز ،  جميعهم دعموا فابيو كابيللو ان يكون المدرب الجديد للمنتخب الانجليزى .* *بالبداية ، اشيع ان عدم قدرة كابيللو  على التواصل بالانجليزية ستتسبب فى ابعاده و لكن الاتحاد الانجليزى نفى ذلك. و تم  تعيينه رسميا فى 14 ديسمبر 2007 ، و بدا عمله رسميا فى 7 يناير 2008 بعقد لمدة 4  اعوام و نصف العام .**و اشيع ان رابته السنوى سيكون 6 ملايين  باوند. و بعد تاكيد تعيين كابيللو ، صرح كابيللو ان المنتخب الانجليزى اخر مراحله  التدريبية. و صرح كابيللو ايضا ان حلمه تحول الى حقيقة بتوليه تدريب المنتخب  الانجليزى و انه يامل فى تعلم الانجليزية قبل تجمعه الاول مع اللاعبين .**و استقبل كابيللو بطريقة حارة من  الجماهير الانجليزية و من الاعلام  الانجليزى الذى وصف الامر بالانجاز بسبب اشتهاره  بانه رجل البطولات و انه رجل ملتزم و مسيطر و ذلك لتعويض فشل الرجلان اللذان سبقاه  .**و فى ايطاليا ، استقبل الامر بشكل من  الفخر او التفاخر بتعيين احد المدربين الايطاليين على راس منتخب اوروبى كبير  .**و بنفس الوقت ، انتقاله تم استقباله  ببعض النقد من احد كارهى انجلترا و هو جوزيف بلاتر الذى قال :* *" يمكننى ان اقول  انه مفاجاة بالنسبة لى ان تتجاهل البلد الأم لكرة القدم احد القوانين المقدسة ان  مدرب المنتخب الوطنى يجب ان يكون من نفس البلد او نفس الاصل الذى يلعب فيه لاعبى  المنتخب .  "* ***
اول مباراة لكابيللو مع المنتخب كانت  امام سويسرا بالويمبلى فى 6 فبراير 2008 .. و اسس كابيللو لنفسه ستايل مختلف مخالفا  كل التوقعات ، حيث لم يجعل بيكهام يشارك بالرغم انها كانت لتكون مبارته ال100 .. و  بجانب انه بعد فترة استبعد لاعب مؤثرين مثل بيكهام و سول كامبل .. و كذلك استبعد  الحارس الاساسى بول روبنسون .. و ضم لاعبين لم يلعبوا للمنتخب مثل كورتيس ديفيز و  اجبونلاهور لاعبى استون فيلا ..**و خسر كابيللو لاول مرة امام  فرنسا  بهدف لفرانك ريبيرى .. و امام ترينيداد اشرك بيكهام كقائد للمنتخب الانجليزى امام  ترينيداد و توباجو لتكون المباراة الاول للبيكس كقائد منذ كاس العالم 2006 .. * *و تمكن كابيللو من هزيمة الالمان فى  قلب برلين بالبدلاء 2-1 لتكون الهزيمة الاولى لالمانيا فى برلين منذ 35 سنة .. * *و خسر فابيو كابيللو امام المنتخب  الاسبانى بطل اوروبا فى اسبانيا بهدفين نظيفين ..* *و قاد كابيللو بنجاح المنتخب الانجليزى  الى نهائيات كاس العالم . و كاد كابيللو ان يحقق العلامة الكاملة بالتصفيات ، الا  ان خسارة امام اوكرانيا بعد ضمان التاهل ضيعت تلك الفرصة .. و كان كابيللو قد قاد  انجلترا رسميا الى كاس العالم بعد الفوز على كرواتيا بالومبلى 5-1 ..**و تحت قيادة كابيللو ، لعب  المنتخب الانجليزى 21 مباراة .. فاز فى 15 مباراة و تعادل فى مرتين .. و خسر 4 مرات  ..* *  من الصحيفة المنتخب الانكليزي ....

***
*
**Bob Bradley - United States Of  America*  ***
بوب برادلي ,, ولد في 3/3/1958 في مونتكلير بـولاية  نيو جيرسي ,,** هو المدير الفني الحالي لـ منتخب الولايات المتحده  الامريكيـه لكرة القدم ,,قبل ان يُبدرب المنتخب الامريكي ,, كانت لـ بوب تجربه في  الدوري الامريكي لكرة القدم .. حيثُ درب تشيكاغو فاير , ميتروستارز وتشيفاز لـ مدة  9 سنوات ,,ابنـه " مايكل برادلي " لاعب كرة قدم ,, يلعب في الدوري الالماني مع نادي  بروسيا مونشينغلادباخ وايضاً يلعب مع المنتخب الامريكي ..*  *مسيرته مع اندية الجامعات  ..* ***
ولد ونشأ بوب في نيو جيرسي , في بدايته لعب كرة القدم  مع نادي المدرسه التي كان يدرس فيها ,, بعد ذلك لعب مع نادي جامعة " Princeton "  ..مسيرة بوب التدريبيه بدأت في موسم 1981 .. عندما تم تعيينه كـ مدير فني لـ نادي  جامعة اوهايـو .. وقتها كان في سن الـ 22 !**بعد ذلك .. تعاقد معهُ نادي جامعة فيرينيآ وكان  مساعداً لـ مدرب النادي " بروس آرينا " قضى عامين وهو في ذلك المنصب ,, قبل ان  ينتقل لـ تدريب نادي جامعته الاُم برينستون ,,برادلي تولّى تدريب برينستون من موسم  1984 لـ موسم 1995 .. فاز معهم بـ لقبين دوري ووصل لـ المربع الذهبي في 1993  ..*  *مسيرته في الدوري الامريكي  ..* ***في عام 1996 , برادلي اصبح مساعداً لـ " بروس آرينا "  مُجدداً , لكن هذه المره مع نادي D.C. United , بعد موسمين هُناك ..انتقل لـ تدريب  نادي تشيكاغو فاير لـ  يُصبح اول مدرب بـتاريخ الفريق .. استطاع ان يقودهم للصعود  لـ دوري الامريكي الممتاز وكأس امريكا للمرة الاولى بتاريخ النادي ..**وبسبب هذا النجاح مع الفريق ,, تم اختياره كـ افضل  مدرب في الموسم ,, في عام 2000 حصد المزيد من الالقاب اهمها كان لقب الدوري الذي  تمكن " تشكاغو فاير " بالحصول عليه للمرة الاولى ..بعد انتهاء موسم 2002 ,, استقال  برادلي من تدريب تشكاغو فاير .. وذهب لـ تدريب ميتروستارز , والذي سبق له وان اجرى  محادثات مع بوب لـ تدريبه في موسم 1996 و 1997 ..**خلال فترة تدريبه لهم ,, تمكن من الوصول بالفريق لـ  نهائي كأس امريكا للمره الاولى بـتاريخ النادي عام 2003 ,, استمر مع الفريق لـ موسم  2005 ,,بعدما طُرد من النادي ولم يتبقَ إلا 3 مباريات على انتهاء الموسم .. الذي  اطلقت عليه ادارة النادي " موسم عادي جداً " فـ الفريق لم يصل حينها للـ Play Off  حتى ! ..في وقتٍ لاحق من موسم 2005 ,, تم تعيين برادلي مدرباً لـ نادي لوس آنجلوس  تشيفاس .. عانى الفريق كثيراً في اول موسم لـ برادلي معهم ,, لكنه استطاع ان يصل  بالفريق للـ Play Off ,, وخرج على يد هيوستن دينامو ..*  *مسيرته مع المنتخب  الوطني ..* ***
بعد العرض المُخيب للآمال لـ المنتخب الامريكي في  نهائيات كأس العالم 2006 , تم تعيين برادلي مدرب مؤقت للمنتخب , ومن المتوقع ان  يستمر مع المنتخب لـ 2014 !! ,,مؤخراً تم تعيين الكثير من المدربين الذين كانت  اسمائهم من بين الاسماء التي من المحتمل ان تُدرب امريكـا .. وهذا قد يسهل من عملية  استمرار بوب مع المنتخب ..**برادلي تم تعيين كـ مدرب مؤقت منذُ 8/12/2006 .. على  الرغم من ان اسم برادلي كان خيار ثانٍ .. إلا انه بدأت العمل بسرعه .. صنع فريق  ومجموعه قوّيه ,, استدعى لاعبين من الشباب ,, ان استمر على المستوى الذي قدمه ..  ممكن يتم تعيينه كـ مدرب دائم للمنتخب ..

***
 
** *****   الإسمـ. واين روني تاريخ  الميـلاد. 24 أكتوبر 1985 مكـانـ  الميـلاد. ليفربول -  انكلترا  المركـز. الهجوم        الناديــى اللـذي يلعب  لـه.             المان  يونايتد       * ****** 
 * الإسمـ.* لندن دونافان
 * تاريخ  الميـلاد.* 4 مارس  1982
 * مكـانـ  الميـلاد.* امريكا
 * المركـز.* وسط
 *        الناديــى اللـذي يلعب  لـه.* *  لوس اجلوس  جالاكسي*

****
 
**
*  الفقرة الفنية التكتيكية الخاصة بالمنتخب  الانجليزي*  الانجليز كما هو معروف عنهم متعلقين بـ خطتهم الشهيرة 4-4-2 بشكل  كلاسيكي .. ومع قدوم كابيلو الايطالي لم يتغير الحال كثيرا في الشكل العام ..ولكن كان هناك بعض الواجبات التكتيكية الخاصة والمغايرة لـ بعض  المراكز مثل الجناح الايسر وثنائي المقدمة ..بادئ ذي بدء .. في حراسة المرمى وهي نقطة الضعف الكبرى في المنتخب  الانجليزي هناك 3 خيارات متقاربة المستوىواختيار الحارس الامين قد يكون هو القرار الاصعب لدى فابيو بسبب  عدم ظهور احد الحراس بمستوى متألق اكثر من الآخرينبشكل قاطع ونهائي يجعله الحارس الاساسي لـ منتخب الاسود الثلاثة ..  ولكن كما هو معروف عن العقلية الايطالية فـ احتمالية وجودديفيد جيمس هي الاكبر بسبب خبرته الكبيرة والتي يفضلها الطليان  دائما في اختياراتهم .. ولكن هذا لا يمنع من تواجد غرين كـ حارس اساسيفي تشكيلة المباراة الاولى بسبب تألقه هذا الموسم ان نظر الدون الى  اخطاء جيمس الكارثية احيانا .. ولا ننسى بالطبع الثابت والقادم بقوةفي حراسة مرمى الانجليز جو هارت والذي لا يعيبه سوى صغر سنه وقلة  خبرته التي سوف تتطور بكل تأكيد في قادم السنين ..ولكن كـ محصلة نهائية .. جيمس او جرين هما الاقرب لـ حماية عرين  الاسود .. وقد يكون الاول هو الاقرب نظرا لـ خبرته الطويلة ..في خط الدفاع نرى اختيارات ثابتة في ثلاث مراكز وهي : جلين جونسون  في اليمين وآشلي كول في اليساروفي مركز قلب الدفاع الايسر جون تيري ولكن السؤال هو في من سـ يلعب  بجانب جون تيري بعد اصابة فيردناند القائد ؟؟!!!كاراجر - كينج - داوسون - ابسون هي الخيارات لـ شغل هذا المركز ..  والاقرب هما كينج & كاراجر في حال كان ابسون غير جاهز بنسبة 100 % ..وسبب تفضيل هذين الاسمين هي الخبرة التي يتمتع بها كينج &  كاراجر .. ومنافسة ابسون لهما هي بسبب وجوده في معظم مباريات التصفياتبجانب تيري وبالتالي عامل التفاهم بين هذا الثنائي موجود وبشكل  كبير جدا ..في خط الوسط .. سوف يكون رباعي خط الوسط محيرا لـ جميع المحللين  بسبب اصابة باري وابداعات جيرارد في العمق خلف المهاجماكثر من ابداعاته على الجناح الايسر او في مركز المحور العرضي  الكلاسيكي .. ولكن قد نرى ايضا كاريك في المحور بجانب لامباردوعلى اليسار جيرارد كـ وسط أيسر يضم الى العمق خلف المهاجمين ويشكل  مثلث مقلوب رأسه جيرارد .. مع ان كاريك يمر بفترة هبوط مستوىجعلته خيارا ثانيا في مركز المحور الدفاعي بعد باري مع انه الوحيد  القادر على اداء هذا الدور بفعالية اكثر من اي لاعب آخر عندما يكون في طبيعته  المعروفة عنه ..خط الوسط قد يكون فيه بعض التغييرات .. فـ اما تواجد جيرارد على  اليسار وهذا يعني وجود لامبارد وكاريك في العمق كـ محاور كلاسيكية( محور عرضي دفاعي وهو كاريك - محور طولي هجومي وهو لامبارد ) وعلى  اليمين نرى لينون او رايت فيليبس كـ جناح كلاسيكي بـ شقيه الهجومي والدفاعي ..او اننا نرى جيرارد ولامبارد في العمق ( وهذا ما لا يتمناه معظم  المشجعين الانجليز بسبب تحجيم احد هذا الثنائي وتكليفه بالمهام الدفاعية اكثر )  ..وعلى اليسار المبدع في المباريات الودية الاخيرة جو كول وعلى  اليمين لينون .. او وجود افضل لاعب شاب في الدوري الانجليزي هذا الموسمجيمس ميلنر كـ وسط ايسر تكتيكي بديلا عن جو كول حيث اثبت فعاليته  مع المنتخب في هذا المركز في مباريات عديدة ..في خط الهجوم .. من شبه المؤكد ان يلعب روني واحد عمالقة الهجوم (  هيسكي أو كراوتش ) كـ محطة استلام وتسليم لـ كل التمريراتالقادمة من الوسط وتوزيعها لـ الاطراف او لـ القادم من الخلف روني  السريع .. وهي طريقة انجليزية كلاسيكية تسمى بـ Target Man ..من المتوقع وجود كراوتش في الامام مع روني وتفضيله على هيسكي بسبب  عامل السن نوعا ما .. ولكن ايضا هناك خيار مهم جدايتمثل في السرعة والحيوية في الهجوم يتمثل في جيرمين ديفو بحيث  يكون ثنائي سريع مع روني مما يصعب مهمة المدافعين اكثر ..بناءا على كل ما سبق .. فـ التشكيلة المتوقعة  لـ المنتخب الانجليزي هي :جيمس ( جرين )آشلي كول   تيري    كاراجر ( كينج )   جونسونجيرارد(جو كول)   كاريك ( جيرارد )  لامبارد   لينون روني   كراوتش ( هيسكي ) الفقرة الفنية التكتيكية الخاصة  بالمنتخب الامريكييبدو ان المنتخب الامريكي  هو الاخر يلعب بـ الخطة 4-4-2 , و هذه الخطة قد تكون الانسب لرجال بوب برادلي  هناك بعض اللاعبيين من  المنتخب الامريكي يلعبون في الدوري الانكليزي الممتاز , منهم هاورد و دونافان و  سبيكتور و ديمبسيو من المتوقع ان يلعب جوزي  التيدور الذي امضى الموسم كامل مع هال سيتي على السبيل الاعارة و هذا بعد ان  غابعن المباراه استرليا بسبب  الاصابة , و التي انتهى بالفوز امركيا 3-1بوب برادلي واثق ان مدافعه  اوجوتشي اونيو قادر على اللاعب 90 الدقيقة , الذي عاد لتدريبات المؤخرا بعد ان تعرض  لاصابةتشكيلة  المتوقعة لمنتخب الامريكيهاوردسبيكتور  شيرندولو  اونيو   بوكانيخراديمبسي  توريس  برادلي   دونافانبودل  التيدور
 
**
 * انكلترا* امريكا -
 * *  
***أسئلة نقاشية* 
 * 1- تحليلـك للقـاء انجلترا و الولايات  المتحدة الامريكية ..؟ -- 2- أيهمــا أقرب للفوز مع ذكر السبب  ..؟ --  3- توقعـاتك لمجريات المباراة  ..؟ -- * 
* --  5- التشكيلة المتوقعة من المنتخبين *

----------


## دليلة

يسلموووو العالي عالي

يارب يطلعو بتعادل سلبي   :Bl (4):

----------


## anoucha

انا رح شجع اي واحد فيهن فان شاء الله يطلعوا تعادل وسلبي كمان

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالتوفيق للإنجليز

----------


## anoucha

بالتوفيق للهند :Df3d6b430e:

----------


## The Gentle Man

:Bl (4):  :Bl (4):  :Bl (4): 

 :SnipeR (20):  :SnipeR (20):

----------


## anoucha

قلتلكم بيطلعوا تعادل

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا ما بشجع حدا منعهم بس اي نتيجه رح تكون بمصلحة مقاتلين الصحراء إذا فازو على سولفانيا

----------


## anoucha

ان شاء الله رح يفوزوا

----------


## دليلة

الحمد لله اتعادلو زي ماكنت حابة

يارب تكمل بكرا ونفوز على سلوفينيا

----------


## anoucha

اميييين ان شاء الله يا دليلة

----------


## The Gentle Man

يا الله  :5c9db8ce52: 

مع انه حاب تفوز انجلترا

بس ان شاء الله يكون لمصلحه الخضر  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94): 


هارد لك يا انجليز

----------


## العالي عالي

> يسلموووو العالي عالي
> 
> يارب يطلعو بتعادل سلبي





> 







> انا رح شجع اي واحد فيهن فان شاء الله يطلعوا تعادل وسلبي كمان


 


الحمد الله انتهت بالتعادل السلبي

نتيجة ايجابية

----------

